# Sport on tv in Spain



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Couldn't find an up to date thread on this subject so here goes - what is the best package to get to see all UK and world football, cricket, golf, rugby, etc? Is it a Sky package or is there something better than that?

Also, do you have to incorporate the sports package with all other forms of tv ie films, documentaries, etc or is the sports a stand alone package?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I use a "build" on a Kodi Android box. The address I type in is Index of /repo 
This gives me everything I need 

Davexf


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I use a "build" on a Kodi Android box. The address I type in is Index of /repo
> This gives me everything I need
> ...


Thanks Daveexf sorry but as I live in SA not very savvy with a Kodi Android box how does it work and how do you 'build' on it?

We have one supplier here called Supersport who get all sports live similar to Sky I suppose but they have the monopoly and so charge and do what they like!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

yozzi said:


> Thanks Daveexf sorry but as I live in SA not very savvy with a Kodi Android box how does it work and how do you 'build' on it?
> 
> We have one supplier here called Supersport who get all sports live similar to Sky I suppose but they have the monopoly and so charge and do what they like!


Hola 

This is where "Google is your friend" - An android box can run Kodi which cab stream internet TV 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> This is where "Google is your friend" - An android box can run Kodi which cab stream internet TV
> 
> Davexf


But Yozzi will still need to find a provider that offers all the sport he wants, presumably in English, and that's going to cost a bit. Can you recommend one?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But Yozzi will still need to find a provider that offers all the sport he wants, presumably in English, and that's going to cost a bit. Can you recommend one?


Hola 

No completely free and no need for a DNS or VPN 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> No completely free and no need for a DNS or VPN
> 
> Davexf


What, even Champions' League etc? They aren't free anywhere! Which channel?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> What, even Champions' League etc? They aren't free anywhere! Which channel?


Hola 

I don't watch sport on TV but it is amazing just how many channels you can watch for free - reckon in the thousands 

Davexf


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

An app called Mobdro has a lot of sports channel streaming... for free...obvs pirated streams...there are other apps similar also...but quality and reliability of links and streams can vary a lot.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

sat said:


> An app called Mobdro has a lot of sports channel streaming... for free...obvs pirated streams...there are other apps similar also...but quality and reliability of links and streams can vary a lot.


I use Mobdro and find it very easy to use. Open the app and click on the desired channel. No more complicated than that - one click and I'm watching TV. The downside is that the quality is fine for a tablet but might not be acceptable on a large screen TV. But hey, it's free.

I consider myself pretty tech savvy and yet I could never get Kodi up and running smoothly. Talk about complicated!!! I spent hours watching You Tube videos to try and figure it out, and even then I was only partially successful at seeing anything. Plus tons of the links that would come up required registration and/or payment first. Nope, not for me.

Edited to add: In case anyone is interested, Mobdro isn't in the Play Store. You have to go to their website to download and install it. They explain how to do it. Not complicated.


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

kalohi said:


> I use Mobdro and find it very easy to use. Open the app and click on the desired channel. No more complicated than that - one click and I'm watching TV. The downside is that the quality is fine for a tablet but might not be acceptable on a large screen TV. But hey, it's free.
> 
> I consider myself pretty tech savvy and yet I could never get Kodi up and running smoothly. Talk about complicated!!! I spent hours watching You Tube videos to try and figure it out, and even then I was only partially successful at seeing anything. Plus tons of the links that would come up required registration and/or payment first. Nope, not for me.
> 
> Edited to add: In case anyone is interested, Mobdro isn't in the Play Store. You have to go to their website to download and install it. They explain how to do it. Not complicated.


Thanks Kalohi, I have plenty of access to the main UK tv channels ie BBC, ITV, CH4, etc but need access to Sky Sports channels does this app allow that?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm not a sports fan so I can't speak from experience about Sky Sports on Mobdro. But I just had a look - and while a whole bunch of Sky channels come up, sad to say no Sky Sports. 

However, that doesn't mean that there's never Sky Sports on Mobdro. The channels can come and go because they depend on somebody out there live streaming them. I suspect that if there is a good match being shown on a Sky Sports channel, the channel would be available. But as I said, I can't confirm that because I don't watch sports. Maybe somebody else out there can comment.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes Mobdro broadcasts Sky Sports channels; Sky F1 has been particularly useful, but the transmissions are in SD, not HD.

When installing the apk do not forget that you will have had to adjust your security settings to allow you to install non Playstore apps.

A couple of us have tried installing Mobdro on Windows 1O PCs prior to the 1809 build, and it just slows everything to a crawl. Hence it got uninstalled very quickly.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

ccm47 said:


> When installing the apk do not forget that you will have had to adjust your security settings to allow you to install non Playstore apps.


True. But as soon as you've installed it you can (and should) adjust your security settings back to the default of not allowing non-Playstore apps to install.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

kalohi said:


> True. But as soon as you've installed it you can (and should) adjust your security settings back to the default of not allowing non-Playstore apps to install.


Hola 

A lot of Android platforms allow you to allow download for this time only and automatically revert back to secure. 

Instead of Kodi (some think complicated to use) try another Kodi fork like EBMC (from the Entertainment Box) which is simplicity itself. Usual disclaimer - I have no connection with the company except as a satisfied customer. 

Davexf


----------

